# Whole Turkey in Bradley Digital



## wan2smoke (Nov 15, 2011)

Alrighty folks this is going to be my first big smoke project. It was buy one get one free Turkey at the grocery store so I did. Got 2 14 pound birds to make sure they would fit. Using this as my test run for next week. Bird just went in the smoker after brining for 24 hours in the Slaughterhouse Poultry Brine. I'll be damned if Louisiana seasoning isn't a PITA to find in Southern Califonnia! I am going to be posting qview shots as they become available and I think you all know what a raw turkey looks like so I am not posting them now. I want to say thanks ahead of time to everyone for all of the help and old posts I went through to even think about doing this!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## seenred (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking forward to the qview!


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Nov 15, 2011)

so how does your Bradley smoker work I always see it advertise on my hunting shows


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## jc1947 (Nov 15, 2011)

rbranstner said:


>


*X2 plus beer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## wan2smoke (Nov 15, 2011)

smoking shawn86 said:


> so how does your Bradley smoker work I always see it advertise on my hunting shows




So far it has been reliable as heck.  The electronic temp sensor are off by between 10-20 degrees as others have said. I proved this when I bought a digital remote thermometer. Once I got that taken care of all has been well. Load up the bisquettes and check your water is all you need to do.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like a plan

Can't wait for the pics


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 15, 2011)

Cant wait to see the results!


----------



## wan2smoke (Nov 15, 2011)

She just came out and is now resting comfortably! Not before a few shots straight out of the smoker though.







Turkey at 4 hours in













Turkey all done!

I'll give the taste reviews in a couple of hours when the family gets home


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow Smoke, That bird has a great mahogany color.

I'll bet they love it


----------



## wan2smoke (Nov 15, 2011)

Taste report:

In cutting in to the bird I found the thighs to be a little pink still at the joint. No problem, cut them off and put them in the oven for a few to cure that. I was told by someone that there is no smoke ring with an electric smoker. I can promise there was one on the breast meat of this bird. I can also tell you I will never smoke a turkey without brining it. The meat was amazing and this was agreed upon by a group of teenagers that doesn't like anything! The flavor from the brine was definitely present as well as the taste of the smoke. We are a go for Thanksgiving now!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't tease..................where's the pics of this juicy golden nugget?


----------



## wan2smoke (Nov 15, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> Don't tease..................where's the pics of this juicy golden nugget?




Pics are above 3 posts, Post# 10


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Nov 15, 2011)

that is one gorgeous bird


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks gorgeous. Looks like you are set for Thanksgiving.


----------



## stovebolt (Nov 16, 2011)

That bird looks amazing! What temp did you smoke it at?

  Chuck


----------



## wan2smoke (Nov 16, 2011)

stovebolt said:


> That bird looks amazing! What temp did you smoke it at?
> 
> Chuck




Bird was smoked at 225 until Internal temperature at the breast reached 167. Will use the thigh as my measurement next time as this resulted in a little pink remaining at the thigh joint.

Robert


----------



## rcfd607 (Feb 20, 2012)

so how long do you cook the turkey for at 225?


----------



## wan2smoke (Feb 20, 2012)

rcfd607 said:


> so how long do you cook the turkey for at 225?




It was cooked until the breast reached an internal temperature of 165. This was approximately 7 hours.


----------



## rcfd607 (Feb 20, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## cadmentr (Apr 9, 2014)

I was reading your posts about Doing a whole turkey in your Bradley Digital.

Did you smoke constantly for all 7 hours? Did you just shut the door and leave it, or did you baste it at all?

What flavor of briquettes did you use?

I just purchased the Digital and seasoned it last weekend in preparation for doing a 10-12 lb turkey for Easter dinner next week.

Any help you can provide for a complete newbie to smoking would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rexster314 (Apr 9, 2014)

Follow the directions on this post, they're good but remember a thigh cooked to 167[sup]0 [/sup]will result in a breast that MIGHT be slightly drier as the breast cooks faster. So you might want to put a foil cover on the breast portion to keep from over cooking


----------

